# Got my first pair of Assos bib shorts



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I gotta say, they're good. I mean yeah, the pad is thick. And yeah they're expensive. But the thick pad is comfortable. I'm thinking I will use these shorts for my longer ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats!!! Now, I'll pass on to you, what someone recommended to me when I bought mine a month ago. Go to their website and register your bibs for the warranty. I like mine so much, I'll probably order another pair.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

They sell Assos at my LBS and the owner said he has a group of female who stop in specifically for the shorts. I do have an Assos jacket I bought there and I love it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

adjtogo said:


> Congrats!!! Now, I'll pass on to you, what someone recommended to me when I bought mine a month ago. Go to their website and register your bibs for the warranty. I like mine so much, I'll probably order another pair.


OMG, I will do that!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Damn, I think I threw the tags away.


----------

